# Where to buy NYX in Canada?



## princessmich (May 23, 2008)

Hey there,

I was wondering if anyone knows where in Canada carries NYX products or a good online source?

Thanks;o)


----------



## lipglossgurl7 (May 23, 2008)

try ebay and cherryculture.com


----------



## princessmich (May 23, 2008)

Thanks but is there a particular ebay seller that you'd recommend?


----------



## Shanelle (May 24, 2008)

Save on Foods!


----------



## princessmich (May 24, 2008)

Will have to check if there is one in my area........thanks.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 24, 2008)

There was some at Shopper's at one point but I think they might have stopped carrying it.


----------



## Krystal (May 24, 2008)

The NYX Canada website lists locations. This is the website NYX Cosmetics Canada If it doesn't take you directly to locations click on dealer locater. I hope this helped.


----------



## krazykid90 (May 24, 2008)

I ocassionally see NYX where I live. Even the locations that the NYX website carries NYX rarely seems to actually carry it, it's always just a few eyeshadow trios.

I've ordered from cherryculture but I got horrible customer service, so I'm not sure if I'd recommend ordering from them.


----------



## princessmich (May 24, 2008)

Thanks girls;o) I guess NYX isn't in great demand here therefore retailers are not inspired to stock them. I will keep looking around though or maybe i'll have to find someone to ship some to me from the US.

Not sure i will go through cherryculture based on Krazykid's experience.


----------



## macupjunkie (May 24, 2008)

pharmaplus usually has some but not the whole line


----------



## KristieTX (May 24, 2008)

Nick007 sells NYX, she might ship internationally, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Killah Kitty (May 25, 2008)

I have seen them in Rexall, Pharmaplus, Day/Night, and Dell pharmacies. I guess you just have to look around. Shoppers had them for a little while, one around here still does. The NYX Canada website with all the store listings was really helpful to me.


----------



## ilovetinks (May 26, 2008)

I've seen the line in Pharma Plus


----------



## andrrea (May 26, 2008)

Most PharmaPlus carry NYX.


----------



## greeneyedangel (May 27, 2008)

I buy my NYX at PhamaPlus. The one I go to carries most of the line but the one thing I've never seen in the displays are the blushes!


----------



## AngelaGM (May 27, 2008)

I have ordered over $160 worth of NYX from Cherry Culture Makeup Cosmetics : Bloom, Eyeko, Juice Beauty, MOR, NYX, Playboy, Splash, Sugar, Tinte and more and I have not had any problems. By the way some of their lipsticks are .99 as well as their Pearl Mania Eyeshadows....


----------



## Shelley (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I buy my NYX at PhamaPlus. The one I go to carries most of the line but the one thing I've never seen in the displays are the blushes! Ditto.


----------



## internetchick (May 28, 2008)

Nonpareil Boutique carries a lot of the line(maybe all?) and ships to Canada. I haven't purchased from them yet, so I can't comment on their customer service. They are cheaper than Cherry Culture.


----------



## princessmich (May 28, 2008)

Thanks again ladies;o)

internetchick...........i will check out that link too. TY=)


----------



## PinkPoutBaby (May 9, 2010)

Hey Ladies! =)

I'm not sure if any of you know this yet, but there is a new store at Pacific Mall that carries a HUGE collection of NYX stuff! It's amazing there! Try that store out. They have tons of testers. So it's definitely a lot better to shop there than worrying about whether or not you've ordered the right colours online.

Hope this helps! =)


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *PinkPoutBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Ladies! =)
I'm not sure if any of you know this yet, but there is a new store at Pacific Mall that carries a HUGE collection of NYX stuff! It's amazing there! Try that store out. They have tons of testers. So it's definitely a lot better to shop there than worrying about whether or not you've ordered the right colours online.

Hope this helps! =)

What's the store called?


----------



## PinkPoutBaby (May 9, 2010)

The store is called "Phoenix Beauty Lounge".


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *PinkPoutBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The store is called "Phoenix Beauty Lounge". That's in Toronto?


----------



## PinkPoutBaby (May 10, 2010)

yup!


----------



## divadoll (May 10, 2010)

I'm in Vancouver.


----------



## Krystal (May 10, 2010)

I know Pharma Plus stores, but not all locations, carry NYX in Canada. Other places too in this list NYX Cosmetics Canada - Dealer Listing


----------



## <Helen> (May 28, 2010)

Im in Toronto so;

All Rexall Pharma Plus stores

Vaughan Mills Mall- makeup outlet store near foot locker!


----------



## eimai145 (Oct 14, 2012)

I've purchased Nyx from Cherry Culture dot com many times without incident.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

Save-on-foods has them and I think shoppers drug mart.


----------

